# Omg omg omg!!!!



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

He called me...no better yet, blew up my phone at work. He begged me not to hang up and just to listen. Told me that he's confused and all that he said when we broke up was out of anger. I immediately told him that I didn't care and to please leave me alone, that I did not want to see him, did not want to talk to him, to go and be happy with his ex, that he was dead to me and that I did not love him anymore after what he said. With that said, I hung up the phone. 

He called back and told me that he doesn't want to ask me back but he does need to clear everything he said because all of that was a lie. I hung up again. Called me back a few more times until I picked up (I cannot have so many calls at work because I could get in trouble). I agreed to meet him after work, that's the only way that he agreed to stop contacting me.

I told him that after tonight, whatever I decide, whether is him never looking for me again or me giving him a chance to be my friend in a decade from now, it had to be done. I'm not planning to talk tonight, I just want to listen to all the bull**** that will be coming out of his mouth. Hopefully he will understand that I don't want him anymore and throw him out like a piece of trash. Urgh


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

msgarcia000 said:


> (I cannot have so many calls at work because I could get in trouble). I agreed to meet him after work, that's the only way that he agreed to stop contacting me.


There are other ways to stop him from contacting you besides the ones he agrees to.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Just have him call you on your cell AFTER WORK.

What reason do you need to meet someone. You don't. He just wants to beg some more in person.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't go.


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to, especially after I told him I don't love him anymore, I thought he would get the point. I made it clear that I don't want begging because I will walk away. I do have some things in my head that I need cleared before I move on, because if not, I will always have that in the back of my head. 

I'm not ready for a relationship so I know I will not take him back. Let him be confused, just not with me. Plus, is a plus that he'll leave me alone.

I WILL BE STRONG!


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not going. I sent him a text saying Goodbye and then blocked him. He's sending me texts but I can't read them, I can only see that he's sent them. I'm done with this guy. Hopefully I move on better this way.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please don't meet up with him. My ex pulled the same crap on me when I said I was done. I told him whatever he could talk to me about could be done over the phone. Well he made some excuse he didn't want to do it over the phone as it was too personal. 

I eventually caved and met up. It did me NO GOOD to sit there and listen to him and actually set me back on my progress. 

Stay strong and don't meet up with him. Its just a tactic to try to get you back under his control....


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

When my wife left she told me to leave her alone.. so I did. I was great for me and her to grow. We didn't speak for 5 months

For us it helped us get back together but a completely different situation.

he need to learn that leave me alone means.. leave me alone


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't meet up with him. I didn't even read the text messages he sent. It would be useless and im fed up with his lies. I still love him very much but I dont see myself with him again. Too much lying and betrayal in such a short little time. Because compared to what others in this site have been through with their 5+ year marriages, the 2 1/2 years that I spent with him is nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Omg guys....I broke NC....this is sooooo bad since it took me back to where I was at the beginning. I broke NC because he doesn't stop texting me and I need him to in order to move on. This is what I wrote;

Thank you but I found an apartment on my own. By the way, can you please stop contacting me, I dont want a liar and immature person like you hitting me up. Thank you.

Was that bad? Urgh I hope tomorrow I dont feel worst.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

No contact or the 180 isn't an absolute. You were not reaching out to talk about the relationship. You're simply telling him to back off. Don't beat yourself up about that. Now just do something for yourself. Buy some flowers, anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

msgarcia000 said:


> Omg guys....I broke NC....this is sooooo bad since it took me back to where I was at the beginning. I broke NC because he doesn't stop texting me and I need him to in order to move on. This is what I wrote;
> 
> Thank you but I found an apartment on my own. By the way, can you please stop contacting me, I dont want a liar and immature person like you hitting me up. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Live in today. Don't dwell on yesterday. It might have been better for you not to have done that (time will tell) but you did so dismiss it from your thoughts and move on.


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just when I thought things couldn't get worst, my grandmother dies. I am so emotionally stressed that I havent come out of my bedroom all day. I dont know how much longer I can handle all of these pains together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

